# VIN numbers question, HELP NEEDED!!!



## kris.wawa (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello!
I wanna buy a VW golf MKII 1989 1.8 GT. But i have problem co'z theres something wrong with VIN numbers on model i was inspect. 
On a VIN number theres some kind of black foil. And the salesman said that's ok, and theres no problem with that. 
But i think to my self that numbers have to be in the metal under that foil. But we dont check that. 
Anybody knows something about that foil?
Waiting for answer, thanks!


----------



## somolovitch3 (Nov 3, 2006)

VIN is located in drivers dash side at windshield/drivers door under striker


----------

